# Train or Air from NYC to Washington DC ?



## i39249 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm planning a family vacation on the east coast for two weeks next summer.  Wife and 9-year old son.  Thinking about doing a week in New York City and a week in Washington DC.  We will be flying from CA.  Between NYC and Washington DC, is it better to fly or take the train?  Also is there a preference as to which city we should visit first?  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 12, 2009)

Personally, I'd take the train. Penn station is in downtown Manhattan, and connected to the subway, and Union station is in downtown DC, near the capitol area. 

The airports in both places mean schlepping luggage onto public transport or paying hefty cab fees. I've paid both. If you're traveling heavy, take a cab to and from the train stations. Even then, it'll be much cheaper than getting to and from the airports. I usually pay 55-60 fare/toll/tip to JFK and about 10 bucks less to LGA. Summer fares on the regional NYC-WAS train aren't much more than cab fare (about 75 bucks without discount). The Acela express is more but I don't mind the leisure route with more stops.

I'd visit NYC first. If you're going to run out of money, that's the place to do it 

Pat


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2009)

Your 9 yo son (10 next summer?) is he a "Thomas, the tank engine" fan?  All my nephews were at the age or slightly younger.  TRAIN, is then the only answer.

You could also stop off in Philadelphia for a night or two - see Independence Hall, Liberty Bell, the Rocky Steps (okay, the Phila Art Musemum), and the Franklin Science Institute (a required and loved stop for all school kids).  All downtown, as is the 30th Street Train station, were they filmed "Witness"  (Pennsylvania Dutch country is 75 miles west of Philly).


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 12, 2009)

The cheapest fare from nyc to wash on amtrak is $72 pp, the air shuttle much more. What about a one way car rental? It would also give you the opportunity to stop in philly. By the time you  check in for a flight or train, the drive might even be quicker and if done at the right time of day you probably would not hit the legendary traffic in any of the 3 cities.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 12, 2009)

I have friends who have lived years in this area and still bribe me to drive them to JFK airport in NYC.  Bridges, tunnels, and trucks at 70MPH with narrow lanes gets them cringing as we whip along.  Then there is the 6 lane NJ Turnpike at 85+ MPH with NJ State Troopers driving even faster - remember, they put the NJ Governor in a coma on a 2 lane (each direction) of the NJ Parkway while going 91MPH just 2+ years ago (per the computer in their wrecked SUV).

Friends are also impressed that Philly (and parallel parking) with its colonial sized streets and alleys don't faze me (9 years working downtown).  As for DC, addresses and quadants (along with parking issues) forces me to use the Metro.

Renting a car?  TomTom doesn't talk fast or clear enough.  Stick to the trains, cabs, subways, and tour buses.

JMHO,


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 12, 2009)

I wasn't suggesting using the car as transportation in either city, just a one day rental between the two. Public transportation is the only way to go in either. Parking is way too expensive in NY and hard to find in DC and if you avoid rush hours on either end its less than 5 hours drive and there is always the Philly stop to consider.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd do Amtrak.  Our friend just took her 3 boys on a train trip and they loved it.  By the time you get to the airport, etc. - aaaah!  As to renting a car, I wouldn't bother and I was brought up in the area.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 12, 2009)

I once did a trip starting in the Virginia suburbs, using DC Metro to Union Station, Amtrak to Penn Station, subways to Grand Central, and finally Metro-North to White Plains, NY, all w/o ever stepping out on a sidwalk.  Almost too convenient.

IOW... Train, no question.  No worries with xport to the airport, check-in and security lines, waiting for luggage, etc.


----------



## djs (Jul 12, 2009)

Between those two options I would opt for the train too; much more relaxing way to go.

One other option (which admitedly you didn't ask about, so maybe don't want to consider) is the bus.  There is plenty of cheap bus service from NYC to DC.  I checked some dates for later this month as a basepoint and two round trip tickets can be had for as little as $50 (way off peak hours), but even peak hours can be had for about $80.  Those rates were total, not per person.

Try Megabus.


----------



## camachinist (Jul 12, 2009)

Another suggestion would be to investigate one-way bus tours. Let them handle the luggage and stop at some points of interest along the way. Worth looking into IMO, though it will be more expensive than a straight bus/train ticket. Can't put a price on memories


----------



## loosefeet (Jul 15, 2009)

Just did this w/ 10 people (youngest almost 9 yo)--went the other way NYC to Washington.  The train is no cheaper than a flight, and may take longer, but much more fun.  Check the Amtrak schedule for prices--some of the faster trains you can't use a child's price (can be a big difference).  
I also looked into a bus that went from China Town to CHina Town.  I really wanted to take it but my friends vetoed since they wanted to take the train.  I may try this in the future, it looked cheap.
Have fun--your 9 yo will love both places!!! 
Oh--and for the 9 yo, don't forget to go to Ripley's in Times Square, NYC--it wasn't for me but my son loved it.


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.megabus.com/us/index.php
http://dc2ny.com/
https://www.boltbus.com/default.aspx
http://www.easternshuttle.com/
https://vamoosebus.secureserverdot.com/index.php
http://www.apexbus.com/
http://www.gotobus.com/
http://www.tripperbus.com/

except for the train "experience"  the buses above are great, most with WiFi, some for as little as $1 each way when you buy the first ticket on the bus!


----------



## Stricky (Jul 15, 2009)

The discount busses are great but I would vote for the train. Of all the things you do I would bet your 9 y.o. will remember the train the most. Baltimore is on the route also and would be worth spending a night in. They have a great inner harbor with a very nice aquarium.


----------



## Walt (Jul 15, 2009)

*Take The Train!*

I just got back from a Baseball Trip with my adult son and his friends.  We took a plane from Milwaukee to Boston (_Red Sox game_).  The train from Boston to NYC (_Yankees, Mets games and the US Open Golf Tournament_).  A train from NYC to Philadelphia (_Phillies game_).  A train from Philadelphia to Washington DC (_Nationals game_).  And the plane from Washingon DC to Milwaukee.

We either walked to the Hotel from the train station or took a cab or subway.

The train has more room than a plane, car or bus.  And you only have to get to the train station 15 minutes before the departure time. 

Walt


----------



## YeongWoo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Another vote for the train*

When we took the train last year my family loved it.  To me it was a bit unkept and the trip took too long, but I'd do that way again.  I would consider the side trips as well.  Anyway, the great thing is that you get on the trains right there in the middle of things... it couldn't be more convenient.  Do NY first and make sure to contact your senator for the gov't tours.  You won't need a car in either city because there are plenty of bus tours.


----------



## Nickfromct (Jul 16, 2009)

Amtrak without question, its much more relaxing. They also have a slew of discounted rates. They usually run a buy an adult ticket and 1 child is free.


----------



## djs (Jul 16, 2009)

If you're going to go with Amtrak, and have AAA if you book 3-days in advance you get a 10% discount.  Discount does not apply to weekday Acela trips.


----------



## i39249 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Thanks for the response - One more question*

Thanks for all the suggestions.  One more questions.  We will probably have 3 luggage cases.  Do we check the luggage on trains like on a plane or do we cart the luggages on to the train ourselves.  Where do we store the luggages.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Another Vote For Vamoose Bus.*

New York City to Arlington VA -- right near the Virginia end of Key Bridge that crosses the Potomac River into Georgetown (Washington DC).

Bus fare = $25. 

Get on at Penn Station NYC. 

Frequent daily service. 

Nice buses. 

What's not to like ? 

Click here for the Vamoose bus web site. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## camachinist (Jul 17, 2009)

i39249 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  One more questions.  We will probably have 3 luggage cases.  Do we check the luggage on trains like on a plane or do we cart the luggages on to the train ourselves.  Where do we store the luggages.


When you check for trains, you'll see "checked baggage" or "baggage service" in the train number area. That means you can check baggage just like on the airlines. If not, there are racks in the cars and you handle your baggage yourself. We've done this on Amtrak, on the Shinkansen in Japan and on trains all over Australia. It's no big deal. You do have to be able to handle your bags, so don't pack super heavy if there's only one guy in the group. You don't want to kill him


----------



## Piper (Jul 17, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> New York City to Arlington VA -- right near the Virginia end of Key Bridge that crosses the Potomac River into Georgetown (Washington DC).
> 
> Bus fare = $25.
> Get on at Penn Station NYC.
> ...



I agree. My daughter attended college in Manhattan and now lives in Brooklyn. We live just outside DC. She uses the Vamoose Bus to go back and forth and it has worked VERY well.  Make your reservations on-line and pay cash on the bus. Get there 15 minutes early and you're guaranteed your seat. It's much easier than dealing with the train station and considerably cheaper. They often show movies too.


----------



## folashade (Jul 18, 2009)

With kids I would say Amtrak


----------

